# Which round for the HK45c?



## mentalplane

I just took the plunge and purchased the HK45c, now the 72 hour wait begins. During this period I have to think about which round I'm going to purchase. Can anyone recommend a brand for this gun?


----------



## fragger-ks

I like WWB 230 grain FMJs for practice (if you can find them.) And 230 Grain Gold Dots or XTPs for defence.


----------



## PhilR.

For practice/range use, look at these brands: Fiocchi, Remington, Winchester, CCI Blazer/Blazer Brass, Sellier&Bellot, UMC, PMC, Federal.

For defense loads, look at: Winchester, Federal, Hornady, Cor-bon, Buffalo Bore, Gold Dot, Remington, Fiocchi. Blazer and Blazer Brass is also available with HP's in some loads too.


----------



## dog wonder

My congrats on your purchase of HK45c! My wife & I greatly enjoy shooting the HK45c that we also have. I telephoned Federal on what ammo they make that would expand coming out of a 3.8 inch barrel. Federal got back to me thru an E-Mail and stated that their 230+p HST would expand 100 percent of the time! The other ammo that would be good for your handgun would be Corbon's 185+p DPX! This baby expands to aprox. .80 after going thru 4 layers of denim and yet penetrates 12 to 13 inches. The DPX is not cheap but for home defense I always say --How much is your life worth?


----------



## Locke

I will be picking mine up saturday


----------

